# May Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baltimore Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 28 & 29, 2016*

*When:* 
May 28 & 29, 2016

*Where:*
Maryland State Fairgrounds
2200 York Rd
Timonium, MD 21093

**Note some GPS Devices require the city to be entered as "Lutherville Timonium"
to find the correct Fairgrounds address.*

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baltimore Show:* 
In Spring of 2010, Repticon brought it's show series north to the fourth largest metro area in the nation, the Baltimore/Washington D.C. Area with Repticon Baltimore! Hosted at the Maryland StateFairgrounds just north of Baltimore, this exciting new show featured a great mix of vendors and exhibitors including local vendors as well Repticon regulars who were new to the Baltimore show scene. Having returned twice in the years from 2011-3 for great shows, the show saw a spike in attendance as more locals came out to enjoy the herp hobby. Check back soon for more details as this exciting new show moves forward through 2015 with an additional edition!

Repticon Baltimore page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

